# Here`s an Ebay ad that will ruffle some feathers.



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LIFESIZE-...ollectables_Memorabila_RL&hash=item1c25fef7bb

Anyone know who originally produced this bust?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow, openly admitting he is a recaster, now that's some class!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

bizz,

Why would you go to the trouble to ruffle the feathers on this forum - as you state that you knew you would - when with the same effort you could have simply reported this miscreant to eBay?


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I don't know.... I read 2 lines of this guy's discription and started getting a headache trying to interpret the grammer and abuse of commas.

If you say he's a recaster I believe you - just don't ask me to try to comprehend this offense to the english language. 

EG101


----------



## jkbnm (Apr 21, 2012)

you state that you knew you would


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Well I wouldn't want to support a recaster. The seller clearly states he made a mold of his "expensive" kit that he bought and made a mold of it to sell a copy he made. Hmm, sounds recasted to me! Kudos to bizzarobrion for shedding light on this recaster.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

From the tone of his language, it sounds as if the guy is totally unaware that he did anything unethical. Unless he’s simply being disingenuous.

In any case, the seller withdrew the listing and the item is no longer available. You think maybe he got the clue?


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

A recaster for sure! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Mark McGovern said:


> bizz,
> 
> Why would you go to the trouble to ruffle the feathers on this forum - as you state that you knew you would - when with the same effort you could have simply reported this miscreant to eBay?


Outing recasters is wrong?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

bizzarobrian said:


> Outing recasters is wrong?


Not at all, bizz. But this recaster didn't post here, he posted on eBay. You would have done more to done more stop this guy in his tracks by outing him to the eBay administration. I don't know what you thought could be accomplished on this forum by upsetting the members with _yet another_ "Recasters Are Bad" thread.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Mark McGovern said:


> I don't know what you thought could be accomplished on this forum by upsetting the members with _yet another_ "Recasters Are Bad" thread.


It doesn't look like bizz offended many members, and this being a forum it was a valid subject for discussion and a headsup. You could have ignored this thread, Mark, rather than react to it with an accusation that it was 'upsetting the members'.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm not upset that this thread exists. Most of us don't buy on evilbay, but when we do it's nice that someone is looking out for us by informing everyone about dishonest practices that affect our hobby. I want to know who's doing it wherever and whenever possible so that I can steer clear of trouble where it exists! There's no point of being a member of a club if you're not going to participate as much as possible - that's the benefit of being on these forums. You can appreciate it when you don't get the full scope of all that's available to you including information that others are willing to share. Thank you again, Bizzaro for posting this for all to see, and beware of!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Gentlemen,

When a thread is intended to 'ruffle some feathers', I don't see how I can be blamed when mine are. I think my question - that by the way has gone unanswered - is perfectly valid: why stir up controversy here when it would accomplish more to complain about this recaster directly to eBay? The recaster problem has been discussed many times on this forum and it appears that the general consensus is that recasters are bad, with which I agree.

Indeed, I'm happy to see that the eBay posting bizzarobrian mentioned has been removed. If that came as a result of this this thread, then more power to him. But I still don't understand why he felt it was better to do the feather ruffling here than to out the recaster on eBay.


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

100% Agree with Mark on this subject! This is not the place to be ruffling feathers. There are members here that are sick and tired of hearing the whole recast thing. In general it only pulls the hobby down. If you must crusade againast it do it some where else. Common sence goes a long way if it smells fishy DONT BUY IT!


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Because at hobbytalk...We don´t care when someone makes a model out of an established copyrighted character illegally and sells it. That is wonderful! It is when someone recasts our hardwork and they sell it that we get upset!:freak:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I do not think eBay cares at all if he is a recaster or not as long as they get their cut. Their idea of theft is taking a physical possession from a person and selling it...


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Mark, bizz.'s original post was 'Here's an Ebay ad that will ruffle...': I shouldn't try to speak for him, but he doesn't seem to be saying he intends to ruffle feathers himself, I think he's saying he expects that the ad and its content will. 

Yes, I agree we can do without threads which start an argument here, but doesn't the hobby need to be warned when one of us spots a recast? And maybe bizz. did alert ebay authorities at the same time as telling us.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> ...he doesn't seem to be saying he intends to ruffle feathers himself, I think he's saying he expects that the ad and its content will.


Good point, Cro' - I hadn't considered that angle. You may not be able to speak for bizzarobrian but I'm sure he can read for himself - so he can see this: bizz', my question is withdrawn. I doubt either of us wanted to start an argument and, in any event, the auction of the recast on eBay has been closed down.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Precisely the point I WAS trying to make - we're not here to ruffle each others' feathers. It's great to know where to spot recasters because not all of them are going to admit to their misdeeds. This is the reason I joined Hobbytalk - to share what I know with others. That's the point of it whether it's something about the hobby, or someone in the hobby that shouldn't be trusted. There are many like this, and we know who some of them are, but not everyone is aware of them. I block them from my bidders' list so that I can't contact them, or vise-versa. This way I never do business with them. I can avoid a heartache, and the loss of hard earned money! Thanks for everyones' input here - it gives me a valuable insight from all angles. Although we don't need another bad ebayer, or seller alert, a recaster alert is sufficient - no need to explain further. We all get the idea from the content, and context in which it's written when it's simple, and to the point. :wave:


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Just seems like maybe a poor choice of words. Doesn’t really seem like anything malicious was intended here. When I saw the auction, I just rolled my eyes. Love that he’s doing his castings in plaster. Found that very funny.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Mark, when did ya get so sensitive.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

cast in plaster???... wont the thing just brake apart on delivery!...or is there some way of adding strength to it??.... strange choice of casting material!


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Gentlemen, This person is selling many recast's, I think the original post was to try to find the original seller of that particular bust, I and many others have reported this to Ebay to no avail, perhaps by establishing who produces these originals something may be done, I remember seeing the Jack Nicholson Plaque some years ago, The Christopher Reeve more recently, but for the life of me can't remember who produced them, and more importantly they could be members here!!, @ Ian I think he casts them solid mate thus his high postage costs!!!


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

IanWilkinson said:


> cast in plaster???... wont the thing just brake apart on delivery!...or is there some way of adding strength to it??.... strange choice of casting material!


I think he made them so that they WOULD break, just not until later after the buyer's had them for a while - you know when it's too late to file a claim! You can't always see the cracks in plaster if it's handled too roughly. It's also dirt cheap compared to resin casting. Just imagine how much this would cost if it was either hollow cast, or solid resin!?!?! Obviously this guy isn't worried about a quality product, or one that lasts for a lifetime, or two.  This is why I hate evilbay! It's too easy to scam someone, then change user names even if banned, and start up a new account to do it all over again! Does darklordvager ring a bell? (Mike Tait) I've never bought anything from him, but I wish I could make my own studio scale X-wing (1970's version), and offer it in exchange for anyone who bought one of his crapper kits. I've seen a few of these from members of other forums - I got one from him when I thought he was goning to go straight. I was using it as reference to make the four foot beast before I got the proper reference for it. It's completely unbuildable in every way! We were going to make this together ( I master it, and have him cast it), but he gave up on it, so now I have to get someone else to cast most of this for me. It's way to much for someone just learning how to do this in this type of resin. I'm going to use it as a comparison to my kit (if I can ever get to it) before grinding it (Tait recast) to powder on the disc sander.  I wish I could track down every single one, and destroy all of them - built, or not! As soon as I get my X-wing kit for 1/48 scale done I'll finish the four footer, then attack the original studio scale fighter - it shouldn't be too hard after everything else I've had to do lately!


----------

